
Ask HN: Best app for keeping track of information as a manager? - gs7
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve recently been promoted from software engineer to manager of an 8 person department. I now have to lead projects, keep track of things discussed in meetings, and generally maintain some kind of record of what&#x27;s going on with teams and individuals in the department.<p>Do you have a recommendation for software I could use for this? I already looked at Evernote, Asana, and Trello, but they seem to either be good for project management or organizing notes, but not both. Ideally, I&#x27;d like a kind of cross platform data store that lets me share information with my team, keep track of everything related to projects and meetings (agenda, decisions made, action items), and be easily organizable and searchable.<p>I&#x27;d really appreciate your thoughts and recommendations. Thanks!
======
I_am_neo
It's not quite a simple solution, but Redmine has always been my go to for
keeping up on personal projects. There is the fact that it requires you to
setup a server somewhere to reside, but it comes with so many plugins and
third party applications that make it fully configurable to meet the most
complex needs.

[https://www.redmine.org/](https://www.redmine.org/)

[https://www.redmine.org/plugins](https://www.redmine.org/plugins)

[http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/thirdpartytools](http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/thirdpartytools)

------
jason2323
Hey we’re building a tool that we think might solve your problem. I’d love to
get connect with you. Let me know at adi@productinsights.co

------
cc81
Confluence is pretty popular, especially if you are already using Jira.

